# Modifier Question



## heathergirl (Apr 16, 2008)

What modifier would I use when a patient comes in for a shave biopsy, but at the same time receives her Enbrel injection that she brought in  

I was going to try 11300 25                  
                         90772

But everytime I look at other modifiers- I second guess myself.  Please help!


Thanks,

Heather D Unklesbay, CPC, MA
Office Manager


----------



## heatherwinters (Apr 16, 2008)

*Modifier*

I believe the modifier 25 can only be used on Evaluation and Management codes.   What about a modifier 59 to show it was a distinct service.


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mod 25 only goes on E&M services.  

Becuase the 90772 is bundled into the 11300, you want to use modifier -59 on the 90772.  

It would be okay in this case because the injection was a different site and for a different reason.  

If the injection had been for local anesthesia for the primary procedure, then it would not be appopriate to use modifier -59.  

Hope that helps!

 Erica


----------

